# Eldar clear canopy - needed



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

As the title says i need 2 Eldar Falcon clear canopy covers and i'm all out of ideas as i have checked pretty much every bits shop i can find. I am willing to pay or trade bits you need. I have a huge bits box (that has no canopies lol) so may have some bits you really need 

Thanks


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you didnt look very hard though did you :grin:

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/eldar-falcon-clear-cabin-window-p-1515.html

i have 9 in stock at the time of posting this


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

:wacko: No sir i did not, i must have looked with my eyes closed lol I did check your site and then others and was half tempted to send you a pm to see if you'd be able to source some! I have ordered the 2 i need plus a spare now so thank you very much for posting the link its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

You've always got to check with our friendly neighborhood Bits :-D


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

no problem, always feel free to pm me via heresy if your stuck for a part, if i dont have it i can try give you a rough estimate when it will be back in stock.


----------

